# My waters broke...**UPDATE PG5**



## Nade..Tadpole

So I went to the loo at 7:30pm lastnight did a wee.. Then sat a little longer as I thought I needed a number 2 as there was pressure and there was a gush! And my bump shrunk!! :shock:
I put a pad on and phoned Triage and they said to phone at 9pm and let them know if anything had happened.
I started getting contractions every 16-21 minutes. And may pad was damp.
Called back at 9pm and they asked me to go in.. I stayed at home a little while and got to hospital around 10:40pm (it's also a 30min drive with no traffic)

I was checked and my cervix is soft and a little dilated.
They said they couldnt see any waters 'pooling'.. So we think only half my waters have gone. And they said the others could go at any time.
As my bump has shrunk (pics attatched) think my hind waters may of gone and my front waters are still in tact and thats why there is no pooling..

I came home as nothing was really happening and they have an outbreak of Nurovirus in the hospital so I reeaalllyyy didnt want to be there!

Have been getting contractions all day.. They slowed down this morning as I hadnt been active (around 30mins apart)..
They are now around 10mins apart.. I'm having an Indian tonight and going for a brisk walk!!

I'm going to stay at home until I am literally gnawing the corner off my sofa lol! :haha:
Will update as and when I can as I dont have internet at home (am at my mums atm)

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







bigbump.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 70









littlebump.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 60


----------



## Jennaxo

Oooh how exciting, won't be long until you get to meet your little girl :D hope everything goes well for you! :flower:


----------



## irmastar

huge difference on your bump's size..Good luck!!!


----------



## tiffffx

OMG!!!
your bump has got little!!
well i hope your okay with bump pains and your picture was right 'coming soon' 
bet you didnt think this soon!! 

best off luck!!
:hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

good luck


----------



## xxchloexx

awh wont be long till u will be holding ur lil one hun best of luck xxxxx


----------



## samisshort

Your bump got so tiny! How cute.

Even though you're just 35 weeks, Elsie will be perfectly fine and so will you :) So jealous that you get to meet her before I meet my son lol best of luck Nade :flow:


----------



## lola_90

Really hope everything goes well :flower:

Your bump is so cute :)


----------



## Abby_

Oooooh! How exciting!!
I will eagerly stalk your facebook for any updates! :haha:
Good luck, hope she makes her appearance soon. :hugs:


----------



## beanzz

Omg no way!!! Elsie's making an escape for real this time!! Good luck hun, hope everything goes well :flower: xx


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Oh my god what a trip with the shrinkage on your bump!! That is great news..I think? Are you full term or do you still have weeks remaining till you EDD?


----------



## emmylou92

Best of luck! Hope little Elsie makes her apperance soon.


----------



## Amber4

Good luck Nade xx


----------



## mommie2be

good luck hun ! I'm sure all will be fine ! can't wait to see Elsie !! :flower:


----------



## babycakes16

wow! good luck cant wait for an update :flower:


----------



## Jen_xx

OMGGGG!!! I knew she would make an early arrival!!! How exciting!!


----------



## KiwiMOM

Good luck! Looking forward to an update :hugs:


----------



## SarahMUMMY

Good luck hun :) Looks like Elsie will be here before Riley :haha:

:flower: xx


----------



## X__Kimberly

aww:) goodluck!!!


----------



## Mickey1994

Good luck! I can't wait for more updates. :D


----------



## Shaunagh

Woo! I'm so excited for you Nade! I can't believe how much your bump shrunk! You must've had a lot of amniotic fluid. However, I am totally jealous and wish Casssidy would get a wriggle on! I know its early, but I secretly hope Elsie-May isn't too long.
Xx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Contractions are down to 7 minutes.. I had an indian and am bouncing on my birthing ball lol.
Me and Ross are going for a midnight walk in a bit.. Then going to have a bath.
Not getting to excited though as I know it could be hours even days yet.

Thanks for all the well wishes.. Will update when I can :flower:
xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Eeek! Hope this is it!! And she doesn't take DAYS to arrive! Good luck!!


----------



## Mb2012

Good luck Nade looks like little miss diva is seriously going to make her appearance soon lol hope everything goes perfect for you guys and that she won't keep you waiting too long.


----------



## HellBunny

Yay good luck! I remember when you was twenty something weeks and you were in hospital (i was very early pregnant then!) So glad Elsie stayed put a few weeks longer :) not long till you meet her how exciting x


----------



## imprfcttense

As someone else said, I will eagerly be stalking your facebook! Anytime now! :hugs: Good luck, and I cannot wait for Elsie May to make her appearance! :flow:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Good luck sweety!


----------



## x__amour

Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Megananna

GOOD LUCK!
Hope everything goes okay:)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Eeek exciting - best of luck to you hun :hugs:


----------



## Angelbabymama

Good luck honey, you'll soon be holding your beautiful, pperfect little girl in your arms :hugs:


----------



## Sophie1234

Good luck! Hope your little girl makes an appearance soon. X


----------



## snowfia

Good luck hun! Hope everything goes well for you! x


----------



## HellBunny

Any news?xxx


----------



## MumToBe2012

Hope everything's going okay! :flower:


----------



## SusannLynnn

Exciting !! :D 

Hope everything is going well :flower:

Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## Hannah :)

Ooooh how exciting! 
Hope things are going well hun :) good luck!

X


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Nearly 4 days of 'Latent Stage' Labour.. Fed up and tired :(
Waters are still leaking. I have the mw in the morning and hope she can give me some reassurance as to whats going to happen :/
Xx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Nearly 4 days of 'Latent Stage' Labour.. Fed up and tired :(
Waters are still leaking. I have the mw in the morning and hope she can give me some reassurance as to whats going to happen :/
Xx


----------



## ClairAye

I've seen little peeks of things on your Facebook, hope she decides to come soon for you! :flower: xxxx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Update: Just saw my mw and she went mad that Ive got sent home and have been leaking for over 110hrs.. There's protien in my urine and im bleeding. Elsie looks vaccum packed into my stomach cause my belly has deflated around her :/ in so much pain.. 
Am off to hospital now to be checked, scanned and maybe induced... Scared :'(


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Update: Just saw my mw and she went mad that Ive got sent home and have been leaking for over 110hrs.. There's protien in my urine and im bleeding. Elsie looks vaccum packed into my stomach cause my belly has deflated around her :/ in so much pain.. 
Am off to hospital now to be checked, scanned and maybe induced... Scared :'(


----------



## JessicaAnne

Good luck Nade, keeping my fingers crossed for you and Elsie :hugs: x


----------



## Abby_

Good luck lovely! :hugs:
Hope you're both okay. 
:flower:


----------



## beanzz

Omg how annoying!! Hope it goes well at the hospital and good luck! :flow:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck :flower:


----------



## youngmummy27

Good luck. Hope everything goes okay.


----------



## 060509.x

Hope all goes well!


----------



## fl00b

best of luck hun, hope you come home with LO safe and sound! :hugs: xx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

O my goodness! Who ever sent you home is mad!!! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## 17thy

I cannot believe your waters have been broken this whole time and you haven't been to a hospital or seen your midwife!! I thought it was very dangerous to have your waters broken for over 24 hours because of risk of infection etc.

Hope everything is alright they need to get her out of you ASAP. :hugs2:


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck hun, I'm glad your mw went mad!

Are you giving birth at worcester? I've heard so many stories about them, and that's where I have to give birth too :nope:

Hope Elsie arrives safely - best of luck! :hugs: xx


----------



## Linzi_x

good luck hun! :D keep us updated. :flower:


----------



## Angelbabymama

Good luck darling :hugs: :flower:


----------



## babycakes16

That's so irresponsible of them to leave you that long with your waters broken because of risk of infection, if i was your midwife i'd be going mad too!

Just hold tight, shouldnt be too much longer now. All the best of luck with the birth! xx


----------



## blamesydney

Oh, goodluck! I'm sure little Elsie will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Hope things are okay Nade :hugs: have your front waters gone? As you said they think it was the hind ones? I don't know if back ones can cause infection but hope not, as I heard no longer than 24/48 hours before induction. I hope you get seen to properly this time! Can't believe you waited missy xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Good luck :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## tiffffx

goood luck nade!!
hope you and your little princess are okay 
:flow:


----------



## ashleypauline

you can do it lovely!


----------



## MumToBe2012

I hope everything goes okay!! Good luck :flower:


----------



## babyjan

Oh no that's awful, I thought you gave birth by now..
Hope everything goes well x


----------



## hanandbump

good luck! :)


----------



## Miss_Quirky

O.O Yikes, I can't believe they let you go so long!
:hugs: Goodluck to you both!


----------



## Mommy2Dallas

Hope everything is alright :-/ 
good luck sweetie you and LO are in my thoughts.
:heart:


----------



## stephx

:shock: I seriously hope you've gone to hospital to be induced by now!

I hope you're both ok x


----------



## lola_90

I hope everything goes okay nade :flower:

Thinking of you and little Elsie :)


----------



## Mummy1995

Good luck! I'm sure everything will go fine! You will have LO in your arms in no time! You lucky girl! :D xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Does Nade have a bump buddy she's gonna txt with updates??? 

X


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Amber4

Mellie1988 said:


> Does Nade have a bump buddy she's gonna txt with updates???
> 
> X

About an hour ago on her facebook it said "Leap year baby is becoming more and more likely"

So maybe they are inducing her? :flower: x


----------



## stephx

I really hope so


----------



## 17thy

So has she posted any updates about the baby's condition?? Have they done any monitoring yet or antibiotics?


----------



## Amber4

No idea, sorry! I'll post if there's any updates on there though.


----------



## rainbows_x

Hope she and Elsie are ok! x


----------



## Desi's_lost

She has to be in the hospital now and if their monitoring her i'm sure they'd know if the baby was in distress....fxed!


----------



## leoniebabey

hope all is well with her x


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Good luck nade, hope everything goes perfect. Keep us updated


----------



## mommie2be

I hope all is well with you & Elsie !! :flow:


----------



## samisshort

I hope everything is okay <3 Really hoping they induce Nade so there's no infection! Elsie would be completely fine :flow:


----------



## emmylou92

Fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thinking of you! hope everything is well


----------



## AriannasMama

Nade, I will be thinking of you and Elise :hugs:.

Just so everyone knows amniotic fluid CAN be supplemented during labor to give babies some cushion while contracting, I'm sure they've given her an amniotic infusion and she was given antibiotics already. 

Good luck girly, hope your labor goes welll, can't wait to see little miss!


----------



## emmylou92

Just spoken to Nade on FB. 

In hospital, they have given her antibiotics to treat infection (just incase) she is still contracting but nothing regular, although lots of preassure. She has to wait until 9am to see the consultant and registrar to see if they are going to induce her or keep her in and induce her next week!


----------



## Amber4

Glad she's okay and hope things go well tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## tryin4baby

hope your ok


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks for the update, fingers crossed baby stays put and stays safe a little longer xx


----------



## blamesydney

This is so exciting! :haha:
I can't wait to see her, I hope everythings going well. :flower:


----------



## Jen_xx

Any new news? I know nothing has been updated on FB :(


----------



## emmylou92

:shrug: i haven't heard anything!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Any update?


----------



## emmylou92

Yeah, Elsie-may was born on the 1st of march.

Both mummy and baby are doing well, Elsie is in neo natal at the moment to help with her breathing and feeding but they are hoping she will be off it soon.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh right that's good to hear :)
Wishing a big congratulations :) xx


----------

